# Why why why?????



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

We have had a rough 3 or 4 days with Emma not wanting to eat. Normally she eats like a champ for the last couple of months, and once her face is in her bowel, you don't see it again until all the food's gone, but the last few days, it's been a true trial in getting her to eat, even her treats or bones...I'm not sure if her being in heat has anything to do with it or not...But I'm almost to my wits end in trying to get her to eat, and then she doesn't and then the food is no good anymore...I know she's not sick, she is drinking water fine and normal, and going to potty just fine and there has been no vomitting...I just don't know if this is normal behavior for a female in heat...is it?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If it's been 4 days and she really won't eat. I'm talking cheese or chicken or even treats...............

I'd be in for a vet visit.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

That's what I was thinking too, might be time for a vet visit, as you suggested...she'll eat like 1 or 2 bites and then walk away, it's odd how's she's acting!


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

How old is Emma?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

hmm..my boy is still like this sometimes..some mornings when i feed him he gobbles it all up, some mornings maybe a few bites. he's just barely to the point where he will eat all 2 cups he gets in a serveing. 

i have noticed this though...if we go for a walk, or play outside/training exercise he will come home/inside hungry. 

maybe try that with emma, work her and she will work up an appetite..

good luck!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Cherri-
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=681917&page=1#Post681917

Lack of appetite=vet call/visit for sure. Hope she's better soon!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: EastGSDHow old is Emma?


 She is 10 months!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

She must have gotten over her food strike, because today she has been eating like a champ again, with no problems what so ever. I'm thinking maybe she just had a sour stomach or something? But she seems fine now, drinking water, eating, everything is normal is the potty dept, sleeping fine, and running like crazy like always, playing with her ropes and squeeky toys. I think she just was having a few bad days!?!?

We're still going to take her to the Vet on Monday when they open to make sure she's ok...


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Glad to hear shes back to eating again. Hope all goes well at the vet on Monday!


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I would get this dog spayed asap... it is not uncommon at all for a bitch to go off her feed during the implantation of embryos....

Cherri


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

is this the same emma that ran off about a week ago and came back with the neighbors male?

how long (after mating) does it take for embryos to implant?


----------

